# Cruise ship industry



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I have just seen an article on the internet stating that Canada has banned any cruise ship with more than one hundred passengers from visiting Canadian ports until February 2022..

How long before some other countries follow suite?

Cheers Frank


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Frank,

This rule for Canada had destroyed the Alaska cruise season. Foreign ships are not allowed to cruise between 'US ports'. Without the foreign port, like Vancouver, foreighn ships cannot cruise Alaska. Likewise, no cruising heading up to Halifax, Saguenay etc.

Stephen


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Several years ago, I did a cruise from Vancouver to Skagway via Ketchikan and Juneau.
On crossing the 'border' between Canada and USA, we were boarded by the pilot and several National Park Rangers.
The Rangers held several gatherings during which they discussed the impact that humans had had on the wild life and environment.
They didn't openly discourage the idea of cruise ships, as many jobs, communities, would be on the line including their own.
The fine line based on economies.

Peter


.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> This rule for Canada had destroyed the Alaska cruise season. Foreign ships are not allowed to cruise between 'US ports'. Without the foreign port, like Vancouver, foreighn ships cannot cruise Alaska. Likewise, no cruising heading up to Halifax, Saguenay etc.
> 
> Stephen


You are spot on there Stephen. When I was on the Royal Viking Star we did five cruises to Alaska and we called at Victoria on the way up and Vancouver on the way down..

It will be bad for the cruise industry if other countries take Canada's lead and ban the ships..

I hope that all is well with you and yours...

Cheers Frank


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Likewise, Ships to/from Hawaii call at Ensenada or Vancouver. 
Unless Mr Biden suspends the Jones act for Hawaii it will have an affect there also.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I think the first cruises will be short 'nowhere' cruises. Say, two nighters, Southampton down The Channel and back. Perhaps follow that with 'round Britain' cruises. Might just do the trick. Not quite yet thought. Perhaps this summer if things get quiet.

One of the 'rules' for cruises, apart from masks etc etc, but passengers will not be allowed unless the passenger in on an approved 'excursion'. You will not be allowed to walk ashore on your own. I must find the cutting about this routine. A lot of people won;t like the rules. Hardenened passengers will be happy to be on board and be able to drink at the bar and eat from the trough!

Stephen


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

"be on board and be able to drink at the bar and eat from the trough!"

Sounds very like all of us - back in the day, except watches got in the way a bit!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

pippin said:


> "be on board and be able to drink at the bar and eat from the trough!"
> 
> Sounds very like all of us - back in the day, except watches got in the way a bit!



I made a cruise in Home Line's OCEANIC 1979. At sailing time I went to the after deck (as far from the bridge as a could), a large frothy drink with an umbrella and thinking, "So, this is what going to sea is really about!"


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

A large frothy drink with an umbrella and thinking, "So, this is what going to sea is really about!" . 
Normal behaviour on Texaco ships. In addition to T-Bone steaks and ice cream at weekends.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> A large frothy drink with an umbrella and thinking, "So, this is what going to sea is really about!" .
> Normal behaviour on Texaco ships. In addition to T-Bone steaks and ice cream at weekends.


The difference is that the 'frothy' drink at sailing time is just the beginning! Drinks in the evening befire dinner and plenty of wine and then follow for the brandies and then to the nightclub. All you have to do is skeep enought to be able to get up the bar for the Boody Mary's. It is a very hard 'job'!


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

A "Round Britain Cruise": compare and contrast the wind and rain in Liverpool, Leith and London; the exotic local cuisine in Liverpool, Greenock and Arbroath, and perhaps an organised day tour to Forfar. 

The Memsahib and myself have cancelled the Caribbean and rebooked on a Cunard "Delights of the Pentland Firth" Cruise. Happy Days.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You can even get the tee shirt...


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'll have 2.
XXL
Do they come with a Fleece?


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

They come only in "X" size - it's printed on the front!


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

If I loose a bit of weight the "X" will do.
Lent is approaching and I'll give up all things cooked in a frying pan.
Things were never this troublesome on the Celebrity Solstice.














if


----------

